# Insects & Spiders In The Algarve



## Guest

I know every country has them and the warmer the climate the bigger they get. but can anybody tell me how common it is to see spiders and other insects in the Algarve - especially in the home?
By the way, I'm asking because I'm petrified of them but it's not going to stop me coming to Portugal but I'd love to know of ways to prevent seeing them. Big ask, I know!!
Here's hoping for a positive reply 
Many thanks
Lorraine


----------



## MrBife

jjlpower-of-three said:


> I'd love to know of ways to prevent seeing them. Big ask, I know!!
> Here's hoping for a positive reply
> Many thanks
> Lorraine


The second mode pictured  HERE would be ideal for you Lorraine


----------



## notlongnow

My wife is funny about insects and she's not found MUCH to bother her. Our findings on the coastal Algarve:

- Spiders - not a lot, and no more frequent or large than in the UK.

- Flies- a fair few at the moment - the drowsy annoying kind.

- Crickets - you do see some pretty big ones sometimes.

- Mosquitoes - come and go, but there can be LOTS sometimes.

- Cockroaches - seen 2 or 3 in a year.

Of course it al depends on where you live, how rustic your property is etc. but those are our experiences to date....
B


----------



## Guest

That's really help put my mind at ease! Thank you so much for taking the time to reply and with such detail. I really do appreciate that.
Kind regards
Lorraine


----------



## Benny Dorm

I live inland from the Silver Coast and we do see more spiders than in the UK, partlcularly the so-called laundry spider. These tend to find there way into washing that is put out to dry and although very small can inflict quite a painful bite, so its advisable to shake everthing before taking it indoors. The spider to watch out for is the Recluse Spider that, as its name implies, likes to hide in dark corners in woodpiles and sheds, closets, garages, cellars and other places that are dry and generally undisturbed. Their venom is more potent than that of a Rattlesnake but the amount contained in a bite is so small that it is frequently not felt and may not even hurt, yet such a bite can be serious nonetheless.


----------



## Guest

Thank you very much for your reply - I'll certainly keep my eyes open! It was very helpful and informative.
Many thanks
Lorraine


----------



## omostra06

some info on portugals creepy crawlies here...
Interesting-Insects-in-Portugal


----------



## Guest

O m g!!!!


----------

